# Orange Beach/Ole River no wake zone



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking for some info regarding the no wake zone on the south side of Ono. Last week went out and took the boat for a cruise and noticed the no wake buoys have been moved to the west side of flora Bama yacht club (3) buoys. Looked at the orange beach website and the closure wasn't that far east but it was definitely confusing where the no wake starts/ends coming from west to east. I wasn't the only one confused it seemed because some boats were idling while some were on plane. Just wondering if anyone could shed some light.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Flora Bama has had No Wake signs out for years. I don't think it's official though. Call Marine Police.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

The poor rich pricks on Ono don't want waves to wash their precious sand away.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> The poor rich pricks on Ono don't want waves to wash their precious sand away.


Huh? The Flora Bama is the one pushing for No Wake there. Not Ono. Jealous much?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> The poor rich pricks on Ono don't want waves to wash their precious sand away.


Really, you have a boat and are considered rich by those who do not, what is the difference. I know of a few who have property there, they worked harder than I, and they earned it. I would like the whole area to be no wake, speed in the bay tends to bring out the stupid in many.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> The poor rich pricks on Ono don't want waves to wash their precious sand away.


You ignorant or just stupid?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

when ed and i came back from the rigs, we cruised through there and it was really confusing. we were heading for sherman and the no wake signs with the channel signs are kinda misleading. the channel signs are reverse(red on left because of poe) we had boats passing us at ono but when we tried to pass another boat he yelled "no wake zone". was he confused or were we? more signs could be put up to show the wake zones better.

jack


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

[QUOTE noticed the no wake buoys have been moved to the west side of flora Bama yacht club [/QUOTE]

There needs to be No Wake there. Boats get pushed all around due to boat wake while beached at Flora Bama Yacht Club.


This causes boat to come unstuck and bang together and extra abrasion on the keels from being in the sand.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Had my boat on our condo dock across from the island and it was getting beat-up bad. I talked to a OB water patrol officer and he said the zone has been extended to Florabama. My issue off plane doesn’t equal no wake.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it truly is flora Bama complaining they need to at least add markers to the east side also because if you are heading east-west you don't throttle down until you're practically perpendicular to where the boats are beached and if they were worried about a wake before, wait until they see some of those waves barreling towards shore...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> There needs to be No Wake there. Boats get pushed all around due to boat wake while beached at Flora Bama Yacht Club.
> 
> 
> This causes boat to come unstuck and bang together and extra abrasion on the keels from being in the sand.


Why don't we make the whole bay No Wake? If you don't want your keel scratched by sand, then don't beach it. Anchor up and wade in or get a dinghy.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Huh? The Flora Bama is the one pushing for No Wake there. Not Ono. Jealous much?


There is no wake buoys all around Ono, not just in Little River.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

jack2 said:


> when ed and i came back from the rigs, we cruised through there and it was really confusing. we were heading for sherman and the no wake signs with the channel signs are kinda misleading. the channel signs are reverse(red on left because of poe) we had boats passing us at ono but when we tried to pass another boat he yelled "no wake zone". was he confused or were we? more signs could be put up to show the wake zones better.
> 
> jack


This is true, it does get confusing and I understand no wake zones around marinas, but jeez that whole area is just rediculous.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> There is no wake buoys all around Ono, not just in Little River.


Only on the West end by the pass and on the narrow parts of Ole River. There's not even No Wake at the Ono boat launch and I've dealt with some real dumb shits there, while trying to recover a boat.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Splittine said:


> You ignorant or just stupid?


Coming from the moderator that banned someone from the PFF for what they said over on the GCGF.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Coming from the moderator that banned someone from the PFF for what they said over on the GCGF.


Not sure what you're talking about but you've answered my question.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Not sure what you're talking about but you've answered my question.


Ya big bully.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Ya big bully.


Haha yeah. People thinks I'm the only mod that bans people. Most of the time it's someone else but I still get blamed. Either way whoever he is talking about was probably a douche bag anyways and deserved it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish people would start blaming me for banning people...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Haha yeah. People thinks I'm the only mod that bans people. Most of the time it's someone else but I still get blamed. Either way whoever he is talking about was probably a douche bag anyways and deserved it.


He might not talk about anyone else that got banned...:no:


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gbRED112 said:


>


looks like the pff is up and running.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, it has been official since Dec 2015. The AMP moved the buoys then. They'll try issuing a few warnings, but will start writing tickets before long. With Spring Break right upon us, they'll start patrolling Old River and Cotton Bayou (made "No Wake" last summer) real regularly now.
Here is an updated map we've recently published- Hope it helps some.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only boated over there a few times in the heart of the summer when it's packed out and crazy, and I couldn't believe how many people would blow through there on plane. I saw 12 almost collisions that easily could have been avoided, 1 boat get swamped, if I was a fiberglass repair man, I could have made $100,000 that weekend... It was pretty ridiculous and I haven't been back since.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

John B. said:


> I've only boated over there a few times in the heart of the summer when it's packed out and crazy, and I couldn't believe how many people would blow through there on plane. Assault Under 12 almost collisions that easily could have been avoided, 1 boat get swamped, what is a fiberglass repair man, I could have made $100,000 that weekend... It was pretty ridiculous and I haven't been back since.


We work back there, and in the last few years we have witnessed a fatality, one major accident with injuries, two major accidents without injury, and a near accident that would have been a fatality for sure! Not to mention (I don't know how many) near accidents and near misses- it seems to be worse during the busy holiday weekends.... you know, those days I refuse to launch my boat! How many happen when we are not around- I'd hate to know! So, I don't know the real reason they moved the zone, but I bet it will be better in our neck of the river for sure now- and I'll not complain about the extra time I spend on the boat because of it. Lol


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Not sure what you're talking about but you've answered my question.


I did some digging on the GCGF and found the thread. I can post a link if you want me to, but I figured it better to leave it alone and not get a pissing match started.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> I did some digging on the GCGF and found the thread. I can post a link if you want me to, but I figured it better to leave it alone and not get a pissing match started.


That was probably when the GCGF started and I bet that it was one of three people.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Map*

Hey Badonsky, that's a good map. Do you know where I might be able to find it on line or some place I can download/print it to take on the boat with me? I don't go over there much, but do make the trip several times per year, and would really appreciate knowing where I can/can't run at speed. 

Thanks for sharing,
Cuz


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

No one in that area knows what "NO WAKE" means anyway. The charters are the worst.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ironman said:


> No one in that area knows what "NO WAKE" means anyway. The charters are the worst.


Case in point, Cotton Bayou. HUGE signs at the ramp, in the bayou, big PR campaign on it and you still see jet skis and charters chugging right in front of Marine Police.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> I did some digging on the GCGF and found the thread. I can post a link if you want me to, but I figured it better to leave it alone and not get a pissing match started.


Haha whatever floats your boat Capt. I've been called out before.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

cuzmondo said:


> Hey Badonsky, that's a good map. Do you know where I might be able to find it on line or some place I can download/print it to take on the boat with me? I don't go over there much, but do make the trip several times per year, and would really appreciate knowing where I can/can't run at speed.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Cuz


The original link is on our website (link below)- not real hi-res, but functional. Right click and save it. As of now, the areas are fairly straight forward once you figure it out. All Old River on the AL side, to the Perdido Pass Bridge, and all the way to the end of Cotton Bayou (including al the adjacent channels). From the bridge north to just past Boggy Pt launch... etc.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...just-got-banned-from-PFF!&highlight=splittine

I'm going to say it was this guy. I like how he predicts the demise of this forum.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...just-got-banned-from-PFF!&highlight=splittine
> 
> I'm going to say it was this guy. I like how he predicts the demise of this forum.


Haha there is about 10 members on there that are dicks, half are the reason we stop allowing guns on here a while back. They got butt hurt and cried about it over there and the GCFC. There is quite a few members that won't sign up over there due to them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> GCFC


The what??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The what??


Gulf Coast Fishing Connection...

It WAS full of crybabies... but the crybaby leader shut it down.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Gulf Coast Fishing Connection...
> 
> It WAS full of crybabies... but the crybaby leader shut it down.


I know what it was. I was kidding. I think I posted about 8 times, a few years back, and I'm still waiting for a response.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

MrFish said:


> http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...just-got-banned-from-PFF!&highlight=splittine
> 
> I'm going to say it was this guy. I like how he predicts the demise of this forum.


Not him


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Not him


Then it was probably Frank or Sawman. At least, I hope you aren't showing up with Stanley as your witness...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I know who you're talking about. I didn't even ban that asshat.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Could they (OB marine police) technically write a ticket if the information isn't up on the official orange beach website showing no wake zones?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

gbRED112 said:


> Could they (OB marine police) technically write a ticket if the information isn't up on the official orange beach website showing no wake zones?


Yes. Alabama Marine Police make the No Wake zones, not OBPD. Well actually, Marine Resources, since Alabama Marine Police are now state troopers.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Yes. Alabama Marine Police make the No Wake zones, not OBPD. Well actually, Marine Resources, since Alabama Marine Police are now state troopers.


Where is this information posted for boaters to find? Coming from cotton bayou I did not see one no wake sign from my lift until the buoys perpendicular to flora bama. Just saying that it's not very well advertised and I wouldn't be too happy getting a ticket when I can't find any documented information on the specific zones besides the one badonsky posted.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

All the no wake is great unless you are on Terry Cove, now we get the PWC and look at me knuckle heads blasting through and clueless. It is always a good show watching those who have run aground at speed, throttle up to get off the sand bar.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

gbRED112 said:


> Where is this information posted for boaters to find? Coming from cotton bayou I did not see one no wake sign from my lift until the buoys perpendicular to flora bama. Just saying that it's not very well advertised and I wouldn't be too happy getting a ticket when I can't find any documented information on the specific zones besides the one badonsky posted.


You could always contact the local AMP office or the OBPD. They have been posting the "No Wake" on Cotton Bayou since last summer, and continue to have warning signs posted at the launch. However, the Ono Island / Old River extension has not been very well advertised....
However, the absence of the buoys from behind Jubilee Landing (their previous location on Old River) should give observant boaters the clue that the "No Wake" zone has changed, and not assume both buoys are just missing. We've observed a number of boaters who haven't gotten the memo yet...








A good rule of thumb while navigating your vessel around the inshore waters in Orange Beach- assume it is a No Wake zone until you see otherwise or ask otherwise (and don't trust the boatload of partying teens running WOT know it is / isn't).

I know (having friends at marine patrol) that they generally try giving a fair number of "warnings" before blasting people with citations right off the bat.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been boating around orange beach for the past 5 years. I'm fully aware where the buoys normally are located behind jubilee landing. As soon as we noticed they were gone that is when I googled "orange beach no wake zones" and clicked the first link which was the orange beach police department website which showed the no wake zone ending at jubilee landing. So we got up on plane thinking that the bad storm which brought the tornado to Pensacola might have moved them. We got off plane when we noticed the 3 new buoys placed across flora bama but I didn't know if they moved the zone just the width of flora bama or the entire length. Just don't know how you can issue a citation when it's documented as being not a no wake zone on the city website...


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

My issue boats that do this, nose up and pushing a foot high wake. Need some patrols in the area.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not the Flora Bama asking for a no-wake zone. If that were they case, they'd petition FLORIDA becasue thier beaches at the FBYC are in FL waters on Ole River. Alabama put the no-wake all the way to the end of where they have full control of Ole River, at the state line on Perdido Key. From that point all the way back east, the water is split FL/AL control, so they could technically only make half of it no-wake. Won't be long before they get FL on board and just make the whole damn thing a no-wake zone. 

I miss way back when I could get on the boat and run to Perdido Pass in under 10-minutes. The old no-wake zone was about 15-min long. Now it's 20+minutes from the time you come off plane until you cross under the bridge, if you're truly at idle speed.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Boats where there before Ono got developed. People move in because they love it, then they move in and want to start changing things. If you don't want boats making wake on you property then you have no business living on any body of water period.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI, the petition to extend the no-wake zone didn't come from Ono residents. I understand that several of the condo HOAs on Ole River got together and got their residents to sign a common petition to get it extended. The navigable channel in that seciton of Ole River is on the southern half of the waterway and is right off the end of the piers for the condos and is over 100 yards from Ono. 

Like I said, I understand that it was petitioned by the condo owners and was approved based on heavy traffic in close proximity to the docks/piers which made it a hazardous area warranting slow traffic.

I hate the no-wake zones, but they are not the problem. Cramming 50,000 people into a tight spot with limited water access and basically zero navigation/safety training is what makes it what it is. 

Give me the perdio bay from 20+ years ago and I'd be a much happier person.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Boats where there before Ono got developed. People move in because they love it, then they move in and want to start changing things. If you don't want boats making wake on you property then you have no business living on any body of water period.


You're dead set against Ono, for some reason. If you look at the entire island, only a small portion is No Wake. What's your reasoning for the No Wake around Robinson and Walker Islands? Uppity ass birds?


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Not just Ono, like I said that whole area is a disaster anyway. The only time I take the boat to that are is the off season (after Labor Day and before Memorial Day).


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a 26 year "Ono Prick" Fortunately on the North side..so no real dog in the fight. But I agree that all of Ole River should be No Wake! Too many shallow areas and very narrow channel.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I have family that lives full-time on Ono east of FBYC and we spend a ton of time there. So technically I guess that makes them "pricks" and me an "occasional prick". No doubt, the No Wake zones are a pain in the a$$ and I'm not a huge fan. It's not the people on Ono complaining. Yes, the docks on Ono take a beating from the wakes, but it's just part of the landscape. It would be the same as complaining about hurricanes or salt water and the people who own property there understand it.

I will say we have seen way too many near misses. The east end of Ole River is a popular spot for tubing/wakeboarding due to it's proximity to so many people and shelter from strong winds. We've seen way too many near misses with a child in the water and someone hauling a$$ through there. It's just a dangerous mix. If you've watched the boat traffic that goes through Ole River on an average weekend (no even peak), you'd understand the reason for expanding the No Wake. We've watched the "Go Fast" boats race through there on a busy weekend at speeds that you wouldn't consider on I-10. Like I said, I'm not a fan but I understand the reasoning...


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

In 26 years of boating on Ole River, I've never run hard aground. Seen plenty of others near the Ono bridge. The channel had been in the same spot the whole time. I remember when there wasn't a no wake zone on the river. The dumbasses who run hard up on sand bars will continue to do so no matter how long the zone is, why punish everyone else? I also remember someone being decapitated by running his boat into a pier that stuck way out into the river. Has to have been close to 30 years ago.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

The channel (unmarked) is very constricted in Ole River from the Ono Island Bridge to about the Flora-Bama. It has become somewhat dangerous to boaters in this area when boats are running.

I remember running all the way to Perdido Pass Bridge but times have changed and more boats are on the water whether we like it or not. I wish I could today but fully recognize development happens and drives our property values up.

While I don't like it, I understand and support the decision. Orange Beach of today is not the Orange Beach of 1985.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Solace said:


> I am a 26 year "Ono Prick"


The reason I call them pricks is if you go fish their piers by boat some of them will come out there throwing rocks in the water, stomping on their pier, telling you that the water by their pier is private property, don't catch "my" fish, etc... So pricks yes they are.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ive had them come out and turn their dock lights off when I have pulled up before. I think its funny, I just roll to the next light.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> The reason I call them pricks is if you go fish their piers by boat some of them will come out there throwing rocks in the water, stomping on their pier, telling you that the water by their pier is private property, don't catch "my" fish, etc... So pricks yes they are.


I fish the Ono lights all summer every summer since I was maybe 10 and I have never had any of the above happen.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

BullBoxer said:


> I fish the Ono lights all summer every summer since I was maybe 10 and I have never had any of the above happen.


 Same here. Been down there since about 1994. My in-laws have a place just east of the FBYC that my wife and I use very regularly and I've fished lots of Ono piers on both the north and south side and I've never once had a person be rude to me or shut off lights while I'm fishing. Not once in 21+ yeears of spending a LOT of my time down there.


----------

